# Vallisneria spiralis



## Teichforum.info (13. Nov. 2004)

Hi.

Ich hab mal eine Frage.
Könnte man Vallisneria spiralis im Teich überwintern?

Vallisneria spiralis ist ja eine subtropische Pflanze die man auch bei kälteren Temperaturen (15°C) halten kann. Die Lotosblume (Nelumbo nucifera) ist ja auch eine und die kann man auch im Teich überwintern, solange der Wurzelstock nicht einfriert.

Also könnte man Vallisneria spiralis evtl. auch im Teich überwintern, solange der Wurzelstock nicht einfriert.



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,

V. spiralis ist in der Tat ziemlich kältetolerant und kann auch durchkommen, solange im Wurzelbereich Temp. über 0 herrschen (am besten eine größere Gruppe im Verbund).

Es käme bei einer Überwinterung im Teich auf einen Versuch an, sollte aber in etwas größeren Teichen ab einer Wassertiefe von 50cm klappen.
Inwieweit die Pflanzen zum zügigem Wachstum im Fj. aber deutlich höhere Temp. benötigen, weiß ich leider nicht.

Es gibt i.Ü. eine ganze Reihe von __ Aquarienpflanzen, die eine relativ kühle Überwinterung ertragen, dazu gehören z.B. fast alle neuen Züchungen der Gattung Echinodorus, sowie einige Arten dieser Gattung. Hier werden Temp. bis zum Gefrierpunkt ertragen, erfrorene Blätter schaden dem Wurzelstock nicht, solange der nicht einfriert. Gute Erfahrungen gibt es diesbzgl. z.B. mit E. schlueteri und E. schluteri 'Leopard' und der E. uruguayensis-Gruppe der Typen E. uruguayensis grün und rot.

Als außerordentlich Kältetolerant erwiesen hat sich auch __ Limnobium laevigatum (Temp. bis +1°C) und Salvinia molesta, diese überwintert noch bei. Temp. von +5°C ohne größere Verluste. Diese Liste liese sich noch erheblich erweitern, gerade mit Hinblick auf die Gattung Echinodorus, in der vielleicht bald schon fast winterharte Exemplare durch geziehlte Auslese der Kreuzungen ermittelt werden können.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,

was Echinodorus angeht bin ich bereits am Auslesen. Der Anfang war unfreiwillig: ich habe Pflanzen im ungeheizten Folienhaus in einem Becken vergessen, und über den Winter sind die Becken eingefroren. Im Sommer darauf waren plötzlich wieder Echinodoren drin - keine Jungpflanzen, sondern die alten haben wieder ausgetrieben. Jetzt wird gesichtet, gekreuzt, gesät, und wenn der Bestand groß genug ist, kommt vielleicht etwas davon ins Sortiment.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Nov. 2004)

Hi.

Danke für die Antworten.

@ Stefan:
Dann werd ich dieses Jahr mal einige __ Vallisnerien im Teich überwintern lassen, mal sehen obs klappt.
Könntest du mir vielleicht noch einige Echinodorus Arten nennen die dafür in Frage kommen würden?

@ Werner:
Was waren denn das für Echinodorus?



In einem anderem Forum hat man mir als Alternative __ Pfeilkraut (Sagittaria sagittifolia oder graminea) angeboten. Die bilden ja auch lange Unterwasserblätter. Aber welche ist besser geeignet und kann man Pfeilkraut dauerhaft submers kultivieren?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

die Echinodoren waren bereits Hybriden, die ich von einem Kollegen zum Ausprobieren bekommen habe. Allesamt unbenannt, aber vermutlich E. uruguayensis in der Ahnenliste. Bei mir haben sie dann munter weiter hybridisiert, und jetzt habe ich sowohl rundliche als auch lanzettliche Blätter darunter, grüne als auch rote Blätter. Wenn sich was wirklich bewährt, dann kommt es auf jeden Fall ins Sortiment.

Sagittarien habe ich noch nicht dauerhaft submers gehalten. Ich glaube aber mich erinnern zu können, dass das mit Sagittaria subulata geht.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,

Sagittaria subulata ist für eine dauerhafte Unterwasserkultur bei uns (als Ersatz für Vallisneria) auf jedenfall besser geeignet, da winterhart. Es könnte höchstens vorkommen (bei zu niedrigem Wasserstand), dass sich einige Schwimmblätter bilden.

Die Echinodoren sind allesamt Hybriden, in denen E. uruguayensis mit eingekreuzt wurde (vornehmlich die rote Variante). Da ja eigentlich für Aquarien gezüchtet wurde, war die enorme Kältetoleranz vieler dieser Hybriden ein sehr positiver Nebeneffekt, der v. a. auch die Heizkosten enorm drosselt.

Bei den reinen Arten eignen sich für einen Winterhärtetest nur wenige. Vormehmlich E. uruguayensis, grüne u. rote Form. Neueren Erfahrungen zu Folge auch E. schlueteri und dessen Auslese 'Leopard'. 

Es ist für solche Tests aber schon wichtig, dass man Pflanzenmaterial aus den südlichsten Gebieten bekommt, da Herkünfte, die weiter nördlich von Südamerika stammen, diese Test eher nicht überstehen werden.

Ausnahmlos robust und gut wüchsig erweisen sich die Hybriden, die aus den Kreuzungen von Herrn Hoechstetter stammen, viele dieser Hybriden wurden übrigens auch zu weiteren Kreuzungsversuchen verwendet, wodurch heute eine breite Palette von Echinorosus-Hybriden im Handel ist, von denen wiederum sehr viele sich für die (sommerliche) Freilandkultur hervorragend eignen und außerdem sehr gute Resultate bei kalter Überwinterung (auch relativ trocken) erbracht haben.

Ich experimentiere hier mit diesen Sorten schon länger, habe auch noch nicht registrierte Sorten der Gärtnerei ZOOLogica zu Testzwecken erhalten, die im Fachhandel leider noch nicht erhältlich sind und kann nur sagen: Alles hervorragene Züchtungen.

Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,

das hört sich ja gar nicht schlecht an. Ich habe einen Wassergartenfreund in Argentinien, der mir immer wieder mal Samen schickt. Er lebt ein paar Stunden südlich von Buenos Aires und macht oft ausgedehnte Exkursionen in den Süden. Nachdem er Botaniker ist, bekomme ich die Samen dann immer korrekt bestimmt von ihm. In den nächsten Jahren kann ich bestimmt noch einiges an Wassergartenpflanzen anbieten, die es bisher in Europa nicht zu kaufen gibt.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe diesen Herbst auch eine wohl winterharte Echi-Hybride bekommen,
ich werde mal ausprobieren, ob sie es in meinem Seerosenbecken überlebt.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich dann auch noch Saggittaria subulata und Vallisneria spiralis ausprobieren...


@ Werner: S. subulata ist in der Aquaristik eine sehr beliebte Pflanze um "Rasen" im Aq zu ziehen.. irgenwo müsste ich davon noch 2-3 Pflänzchen haben.....
Ich hatte über ein Jahr lang einen wunderschönen Rasen von ihr, der mit Echi. tennelus gemischt war.. sieht super aus!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2004)

@ Werner

interessant wäre Pflanzenmaterial von Eichhornia azurea aus dieser südl. Herkunft, da diese Art dort, lt. Berichten von Fr. Kasselmann, doch unter sehr kühlen Bedingungen wächst, wo auch in den Wintermonaten Frost keine Seltenheit ist, was man auch auf den Bildern von Fr. Kasselmann sehen kann, wo die emersen Triebe von E. azurea erfroren sind, genauso wie das emerse Laub der dort vorkommenden Echinodoren. Einige der Echinodorus-Arten aus diesen Gebieten bilden in den Wintermonaten ausschließlich submerse, gedrungene Blätter.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2004)

Hi.

Also ist Sagittaria subulata am besten geeignet. 
Und wie siehts mit Sagittaria sagittifolia oder graminea aus?


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2004)

Hi.

Hab da noch mal ne andere Frage.
Wie bring ich Froschlöffelsamen am besten zum keimen oder besser gesagt was sind die besten Bedingungen dafür?

Ich wollt jetzt schon mal ein paar Pflanzen großziehen, damit ich sie dann im Frühjahr in den Teich setzen kann.


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2004)

Also ich nehme an, du meinst mit __ Froschlöffel die Gattung Alisma. Ich würde die Samen jetzt einfach in nasses Substrat (Lehm) einbringen und über Winter einfach draussen stehen lassen. Die Samen beginnen dann im Fj. mit der Keimung. Eine jetzige Aussaat mit dem Ziel, dass die Saat noch im Herbst keimt und eine anschließende warme Überwinterung, um schon im Fj. schöne Pflanzen zu haben, würde ich nicht empfehlen. Das wird zu keinem befriedigendem Ergebnis führen.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2004)

Hi.

Ja ich mein die Gattung Alisma und zwar Alisma plantago-aquatica, Alisma lanceolatum und Alisma parviflora.

Ich wollte sie im Wintergarten schon großziehen. Werds trotzdem mal versuchen, hab ja genügend Samen. Wenn es nichts wird ist ja auch nicht so schlimm.


Hab mal was vom Grasblättrigen __ Froschlöffel (Alisma gramineum) gehört gibts den bei uns auch und ist der winterhart?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

Alisma gramineum LEJ. ist eine einheimische Pflanze und daher auch vollkommen winterhart. Die Verbreitung bei uns ist an die großen Stromtäler gebunden, aber auch dort ist die Art selten und in stetiger Abnahme begriffen. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass es sich um eine typische Pionierpflanze handelt, und unsere Ströme sind inzwischen so gebändigt, dass ihr einfach der Lebensraum fehlt.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2004)

Hi Werner.

Kannst du mir auch sagen wo ich den herbekomme?
Hab ihn noch nie irgendwo gesehen, es gibt immer nur die 3 anderen Arten zu kaufen.



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2004)

Hi Mirko,

es gibt noch einige Arten mehr von der Gattung Alisma, aber es sind nur 3 davon in Kultur genommen worden. Alisma plantago-aquatica bekommt man überall, A. parviflora manchmal, und A. lanceolata sehr selten.

A. gramineum hat meines Wissens keine einzige Gärtnerei in Kultur genommen. Bei mir musst Du noch ein oder zwei Jahre warten, bis mein Bestand groß genug ist, dass ich etwas davon abgeben kann.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2004)

Hi Werner.

OK, danke erst mal. 
Da werd ich mich noch gedulden müssen.

Ich hab dann nur noch was von Alisma subcordatum und Alisma parnassiifolium ghört.



Schöne ghrüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,

also prinzipiell möglich ist eine warme Überwinterung von Alisma schon, da die Arten A. plantago-aquatica und A. lanceolata in meinem Gewächhaus praktisch als "Unkraut" wild wachsen und dadurch schon automatisch warm überwintern müssen. Mit den im Herbst kürzer werdenden Tagen beginnen aber auch hier die Pflanzen einzuziehen, allerdings später als draußen, auch der Austrieb beginnt schon im Februar, sodass ende März bereits die ersten Blütenstände entwickelt werden, da ich diese aber entferne, bilden sich im GW noch im September neue Blütenstände. 

Obs aber auch mit einer Aufzucht von Jungpflanzen über Winter klappt, glaube ich nicht so recht. Du solltest ggf. zusätzlich beleuchten, damit ein 12H Tag eingehalten wird, dann könnte es evtl. schon klappen. Bevor du die Pflanzen im Fj. dann ins Freie verbringst, solltest du diese aber unbedingt vorher abhärten und an die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung gewöhnen.

Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2004)

Hi.

Also ich hab heute die Samen ausgesät und hab nicht mal 1/4 der Samen verbraucht. Falls es also nichts werden sollte ist es nicht so schlimm.
Danke für den Hinweis mit der Beleuchtung.

Klingt vielleicht dumm aber kann es sein wenn man die Blütenstände immer wieder entfernt das die Pflanze das größer wird und viel mehr Blätter treibt?
Wenn ich die Blütenstände wachsen lasse bekommen die Blätter immer braune Flecken und werden schließlich sehr schnell ganz braun.


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,

also das kann ich von meinen Pflanzen nicht bestätigen, von den Freilandexemplaren, egal bei welcher Art, entferne ich natürlich die Blütenstände nicht und ich kann hier nicht feststellen, dass dadurch die Blätter leiden, wobei aber schon zu bemerken ist, dass die Blätter von Alisma früh anfangen, gelb zu werden, bei mir allerdingst erst zum Frühherbst hin.

Ein vorzeitiges "altern" der Blätter kann auch nährstoffbedingt sein, durch vielleicht zuwenig Nahrung. Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Alisma, benötigt diese einen nährstoffreichen Boden, dann entwickeln sich sehr große Bestände.

Ich dünge hier allerdings auch etwas anders (habe ich vor längerer Zeit auch Werner schon berichtet). Um evtl. Fehler vorzubeugen möchte ich meine Methode allerdings nicht hier veröffentlichen (der Meinung ist auch Werner), es könnte sonst leicht zu einer Algenblüte oder dergleichen kommen, wofür ich natürlich nicht verantwortlich sein will.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2004)

Hi Stefan.

Dann wirds wohl am düngen liegen.
Du kannst mir ja evtl. mal deine Düngemethode per PN verraten.
Verantwortlich mach ich dich für evtl. auftretende Fehler dann natürlich nicht!


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Nov. 2004)

Hi.

Hab in einem alten Aquarienbuch von meinem Opa was von Echinodorus ranunculoides (__ Hahnenfuß-__ Froschlöffel) gelesen und soll auch in Europa (Deutschland) vorkommen.
Gibts die wirklich bei uns und wäre die winterhart?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

der Name Echinodorus ranunculoides ist ein Synonym für Baldellia ranunculoides und wird heute im Allgemeinen nicht mehr gebraucht. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine kleine Sumpflanze  aus der Fam. der Alismataceae (Froschlöffelgewächse), zu der auch die Gattung Echinodorus gehört.

Baldellia ranunculoides, von der es noch eine Unterart ssp. repens gibt ist in Nordamerika und Europa heimisch und bei uns winterhart (sollte aber evtl. vor dem kompletten Durchfrieren geschützt werden).

Die Unterart ssp. ranunculoides besitzt weiße Blüten (bis blassviolett), wächst in tieferem Wasser submers mit rosettig angeordneten grasartigen Blättern und bildet mit sinkendem Wasserstand Schwimmblätter, anschließend emerse Blätter. Vermehrung erfolgt über Samen.

Die Unterart ssp. repens gleicht grob der ersteren und besitzt rosafarbene Blüten. Die Vermehrung erfolgt hier einerseits durch Samen, andererseits bildet diese Unterart aber auch sog. Adventivpflanzen am Blütenstiel (wie schon bei vielen Arten der Gattung Echinodorus bekannt).

In einigen Publikationen werden beide ssp. auch als eigenständige Arten beschrieben.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------

